# Early 1st baby. What's the chance of 2nd being early



## chezababy

I'm looking to hear other people's experiences. My dd was 16 days early. She was full term, a good weight and a natural delivery (not induced) so basically it seems she just cooked quickly. I'm wondering what the chances are of this baby being early. As he's due boxing day it would be quite handy if he were a little early. He was already measuring a little bigger than his sister at the 20 week scan and I feel huge already (currently 25 weeks and the size I was around 30 weeks with dd).


----------



## Zeri

My first was 2 weeks early. I thought my 2nd would be too, but he came 3 days before his due date! And only because I had a good long walk to get things going!


----------



## jlw617

First dd was 2 weeks early
2nd dd was 4 weeks early...both were healthy and neither had to be in nicu...I seem to bake my babies quicker as well, this one is also expected to come early.


----------



## cazi77

My 1st was 9 days early 6lb 2oz
My 2nd was 19 days early 7lb

So yes both early


----------



## Qmama79

My first was 36 weeks, couple days NICU & with newborn feeding issues. Prego now and almost expecting another early one. Fingers crossed. Will demand close monitoring as I don't want another PROM.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Although my first wasnt early 40+4
She was my earliest of 3. My 2nd came 41+2


----------



## Mthoodmom

My first was 11 days early. My second arrived on his due date.


----------



## rebeccalouise

Stalking! :)


----------



## TTCBean

Stalking too! My first was 2 weeks early and am due in about 11 weeks so anxious!


----------



## lynnikins

first was 40+13 so not early lol but that is typical for my family everyone whos been left to go naturally rather than induced has gone late


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Babies comes whenever they want.

My first was 39w5d and my second was 38w2d.

But my 3rd came at 41w0d and my fourth came at 40w2d


----------



## amimumto3

all mine were early goes as follows 
ds1 induced 10 days early
ds2 3 weeks early 
ds3 3 days early
currently pregnant with anoher boy 31 weeks waiting to see :baby:


----------



## Mthoodmom

Sooo, I read somewhere that subsequent pregnancies tend to be longer. This is true for me. My first was 10 days early, and my second was 1 day early. I fully expect this baby to go past his edd by a few days!


----------



## Missy08

My first was 3 weeks early and my second was a week late (and I was induced).


----------



## Bananation

My first was 2 weeks early, hope this one comes early too but i doubt it.


----------



## chezababy

Well ladies second baby turned out to be 10 days early so he didn't quite beat his sister. He was 8.2lb and she was 8.25lb so my new theory is that my body has a weight threshold rather than a gestational threshold.


----------



## Blu10

Congratulations. Im still waiting on #2 hes currently 11 days later than his big brother was and although Im 3 days off my due date I already feel overdue x


----------



## Bevziibubble

My first was 11 days early so I was convinced this baby would be even earlier but I'm still waiting!


----------



## LaughOutLoud

Congrats! 
My second came a day after EDD.


----------



## Blu10

Still waiting here.... im now 18 days later than baby #1 at 4 days overdue x


----------



## TTCBean

Still waiting here too, first was born exactly 38 weeks and here I am 38+2!


----------

